# Corsair H70 Modding



## Shizophrenic (18. Mai 2011)

Hi ich habe vor meine h70 zu modden. hab jetzt einige videos dazu im i-net gesehen. und das eine hat mich irgendwie überzeugt.

Corsair H70 mod guide

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-YlOHu18CY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt1OjoT7QTA

Was ich dafür brauche.


Watre Reservoir - Swiftech MCRES rev2 recommended
6mm ID 8mm OD tubes (hous) - transparent anti klink tubes recommended
Coolant liquid - Feser Aqua ultra pure watter is highly recommended
Anti corrosion additive for coolant (if required) - PT Nuke recommended
two 6mm pressure fittings (highly recommended) or normal 6mm barbs
Agb und schlauch hab ich schon auf auquatuning gefunden.
Das Wasser leider ned, was gibts da für alternativen?
genauso bräucht ich hilfe wegen dem anti korusions schutz (welchen da nehmen?)
und das letzte auf der liste kann ich leider nicht entschlüsseln, dafür sind meine englisch kentnisse zu schlecht ^^

Ich habe auch ein video auf youtube gesehen wo mit der pumpe einer gemoddeten h50 ,2 radis, cpu und graka betrieben werden.
ich dachte immer die pumpen von corsair, seien eher leistungsschwach?

deswegen dachte ich ich könnte evtl anstatt des standart radi einen 2x 120 (240) slim radi verwenden, was doch die temps verbessern dürfte.
vorausgesetzt die pumpe packt das.
Passt ein 2x 120 (240) slim radi überhaupt in mein asgard midgard gehäuse?

ps: bitte nicht darauf rumhacken, das eine h70 (selbst gemoddet) nicht die selbe leistung bringt wie eine richtige wakü,
ich bin eher von dem modding selber fasziniert.
Ich habe nur vor die cpu damit zu kühlen, nix anderes.

PPs: bitte habt nachsicht wenn ich ein paar rechtschreibfehler drin hab, ich werd sie nach besten bemühen versuchen zu korigieren.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Mai 2011)

Die "TRANSLATION" 



Screwdrivers  ==  Schraubenzieher nehm mal an ,dass es kleiner kreuz sein werden ....
Sharp cutter  ==  Is a Stanley-Messer
Du wirst sicher wissen, dass dieses Modding keine Wunder volbringen wird!
Meiner Meinung sind vll so um die 5 grad drinnen - bedingt ,dass die PUMPE ja nicht die Leistungsstärkste ist ,limitiert leider diese. Ob die PUMPE einen andren Radi verkraft bezweifl ich .... die Vörderleistung is nicht vergleichbar mit einer STANDART WAKÜ Pumpe. Vielleicht hast du ja schon im Netz mal eine offene H70 gesehen, die Pumpe is echt klein und da kann man kein großes Vördervolumen erwarten.
Es bringt bei der H70 viel mehr wenn ein Fan seitlich ins Gehäuse Luft reinschaufelt und on the Top die hitzige Luft rauskommt.(PHYSIK--> warme Luft steigt ja immer auf )
Wennst gegen Lärm immun bist würd ich dir 2x 1900 sytech slipsteam empfehln.
Der ganze spaß hat meine Temps ordenlich runtergedrückt, von 49 grad PRIME auf 45 grad (ALLE FANS AUF MAX - echt laut ) (1055T @ 3,6Ghz)


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Mai 2011)

Ih meinte dieses was ich ned richtig deuten kann.
"two 6mm pressure fittings (highly recommended) or normal 6mm barbs"

Was für Anschlüsse sind des?

Die temps dürften erheblich fallen. Schau mal bei dem how to auf die letzte Seite.
Rund 10grad max temp Unterschied bei höherem oc mit höherem vcore.


----------



## fuSi0n (19. Mai 2011)

Inho ist Hx0-modding wie als ob man wollte und nicht könnte. Ist die Frage wie lange die Pumpe das Modding mitmacht....


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Mai 2011)

Also auf der 2ten Seite siehe Link is es anunfürsich alles erklärt:
"two 6mm pressure fittings (highly recommended) or normal 6mm barbs" --> is nix andres als "art" verkleinerer ,dass es zu ja keinen Flüssigkeitsverlust kommt. Anscheinend sind die Anschlüsse beim h70 Radiator zu klein oder lassn zu viel Spielraum offen ,dass der 6mm Schlauch gut sitzt. Desweg brauchst du diese 2 Compressions-Dinger oder Converter. 
Wennst den mod wirklich durchziehn willst bleib bezüglich kosten beim alten Radi, das belastet die PUMPE net no mehr.
Fallst wirklich mehr reinstecken willst dann spar einfach auf den richtige WAKÜ weil du bist ja schon bereit min so an die 100 da reinzusteckn. Ab 200 gibts ja schon recht gut einsteiger WAKÜS...
(Wenn ich die Kohle mal zam hab fliegt auch meine H70  - kann aber no lang dauern........ )


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Mai 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Also auf der 2ten Seite siehe Link is es anunfürsich alles erklärt:
> "two 6mm pressure fittings (highly recommended) or normal 6mm barbs" --> is nix andres als "art" verkleinerer ,dass es zu ja keinen Flüssigkeitsverlust kommt. Anscheinend sind die Anschlüsse beim h70 Radiator zu klein oder lassn zu viel Spielraum offen ,dass der 6mm Schlauch gut sitzt. Desweg brauchst du diese 2 Compressions-Dinger oder Converter.
> Wennst den mod wirklich durchziehn willst bleib bezüglich kosten beim alten Radi, das belastet die PUMPE net no mehr.
> Fallst wirklich mehr reinstecken willst dann spar einfach auf den richtige WAKÜ weil du bist ja schon bereit min so an die 100 da reinzusteckn. Ab 200 gibts ja schon recht gut einsteiger WAKÜS...
> (Wenn ich die Kohle mal zam hab fliegt auch meine H70  - kann aber no lang dauern........ )


 

Mod werd ich auf jedenfall versuchen durchzuziehen.
wobei mir ein 240 slim radi schon besser gefallen würde ^^

Fragen: welches komplett Wasser empfehlt ihr bei AquaTuning?
Welchen Korusionsschutz verwenden?
Welche Adapter (anschlüsse) könnten passen?

btw hier mal das vid, mit dem h50 mod und den angebundenen grakas, wobei ich ned glauben kann das das klappt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OPXNZXrAtQ


----------



## Tequilaomega (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn das bei dir funktioniert, bin ich am Tag drauf der 2te hier der seine H70 Moddet. 

Aber durch den Ausgleichbehälter glaube ich nicht das man auf Dauer 10°C weniger hinbekommt.

Hab hier nun 23°C Raumtemp und Idle 35°C Temp fürn Hochsommer muss noch ne Lösung her.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Watre Reservoir - Swiftech MCRES rev2 recommended
> 6mm ID 8mm OD tubes (hous) - transparent anti klink tubes recommended
> Coolant liquid - Feser Aqua ultra pure watter is highly recommended
> Anti corrosion additive for coolant (if required) - PT Nuke recommended
> ...



Stinknormales demin/"destilliertes" ausm Super/Baumarkt. "Ultra Pure" Wasser ist reine Abzocke (und die Empfehlung sagt was über die Kompetenz desjenigen aus, der es empfiehlt), "Feser" i.d.R. sowieso.



> genauso bräucht ich hilfe wegen dem anti korusions schutz (welchen da nehmen?)



Einen verdammt guten (welcher das sein könnte ist unbekannt - oder hat sich noch nicht bis zu mir durchgesprochen). Radiator aus Alu, Kühlfläche aus Kupfer - und vor allem eine Pumpe, die dafür berühmt ist, nach wenigen Wochen Betrieb ohne den original Schmierzusatz zu verrecken. 



> und das letzte auf der liste kann ich leider nicht entschlüsseln, dafür sind meine englisch kentnisse zu schlecht ^^



Ich vermute er meint "compression fittings" - englisch für Verschraubungen bzw. Anschlüsse mit Überwurfmutter. "barbs" sind stink normale Tüllen (benannt nach den Widerhaken -barb- die bis zum auftauchen der Perfect Seal gängig waren), die Durchmesserangaben im Englischsprachigen Raum beziehen sich afaik immer auf den Schlauch Innendurchmesser.



> Ich habe auch ein video auf youtube gesehen wo mit der pumpe einer gemoddeten h50 ,2 radis, cpu und graka betrieben werden.
> ich dachte immer die pumpen von corsair, seien eher leistungsschwach?



Schwach schon, aber ZU schwach ist kaum eine Pumpe.
Haltbarkeit ist, wie gesagt, ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Mai 2011)

so hab jetzt hier mal eine kleine liste bei aquatuning zusammengestellt. Verbesserungsvorschläge?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/15ec682235b8cac726eb7638f2c47f03


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt: Du zahlst 10€ für 2 Liter Wasser, das sich nur in der irreführenden Werbung von dem unterscheidet, was du für 2€/5l andernorts kaufen könntest 
PVC Schlauch ist prinzipiell besser zu verlegen (weil weicher), als PUR, auch wenn die Unterschiede bei 6/8 erträglich sein sollten.


----------



## Takei Naodar (19. Mai 2011)

@ CoXxOnE
Wenn du Fragen zu eventuell auftreten Problemstellungen beim Umbau der H70 hast frag mich ruhig, hab selbst schon meine gemoddet 
Beim "Wässerchen würde ich was anderes verwenden, da die von dir gewählten keine Korrosionsinhibitoren enthalten.... Ich verwende zb. InnoProtect
@Tequilaomega
Du wärst der Dritte 

@ruyven_macaran 
Wo du recht hast haste recht reines Wasser bringt hier wenig, da es ja sogar bei Luftkontakt nicht mehr ganz rein ist 
Ebenso muss man die Materialmischung in der H70 bedenken, da der Originalradi ja aus Alu is und der Kühler aus Kupfer, also ohne Korrosionsinhibitor wird das ein nettes Debakel


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Mai 2011)

so habe jetzt nochmal abgeändert.
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b7d0511e68be201e1bde7e50713ed584

ist das jetzt das richtige protect mittel?
dazu nehme ich dann einfach destiliertes Wasser ausm Baumarkt?

Der Radi is ja jetzt dann auch zu 99% aus kupfer, reiht da nicht ein einfaches Kupfer korosionsmittel?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn du den Originalradi ersetzt, dann _(frag ich mich, was die H70 je sollte)_ sollte Korrosion kein Problem sein. Bliebe noch die Schmierung der Pumpe.


----------



## Takei Naodar (19. Mai 2011)

Er könnte ja die Originalflüssigkeit auffangen und mit dem Inno und dest. Wasser mischen.. hab ich zumindest so gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

Bei solchen Mischungen wirds ganz spannend, was Korrosionsschutz, Ausfällung,... angeht...


----------



## Takei Naodar (19. Mai 2011)

Geht..... hab mich vorher informiert was überhaupt in den Sachen drinsteckt.... hab aber auch schon berichte gelesen wo sie auch nur mit InnoProtect ähnlichen Sachen lief.... und das mehr als 1 Jahr....


----------



## Tequilaomega (20. Mai 2011)

@Takei Naodar hast auch wo Bilder zu deinen Projekt ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Mai 2011)

Tequilaomega schrieb:
			
		

> @Takei Naodar hast auch wo Bilder zu deinen Projekt ?



Ja die tät ich auch gern mal sehen.


----------



## Takei Naodar (20. Mai 2011)

Dann guckt mal in mein Sysprofil 
wenn mehr Bilder gewünscht sind kann ich auch gern noch ein paar machen


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Mai 2011)

Takei Naodar schrieb:
			
		

> Dann guckt mal in mein Sysprofil
> wenn mehr Bilder gewünscht sind kann ich auch gern noch ein paar machen



Du hast also auch einen 2ten radi und einen AGB eingebaut. Sieht sehr schick aus. Was natürlich noch interessant wär zu wissen, was die differenz der Temperaturen zwischen h70 Stock und modded ist.


----------



## fuSi0n (20. Mai 2011)

86,50 quasi weggeworfen - naja ist dein Geld. Ich bin gespannt wie lang der Mod hält.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Mai 2011)

Ich freu mich dann auf die Bilder und Temps


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich dann auf die Bilder und Temps



Projekt werde ich Ende Mai/ anfang Juni  starten (weil da das Geld wieder lockerer sitzt) , evtl gibts dazu dann auch ein kleines Tagebuch.


----------



## Takei Naodar (20. Mai 2011)

Also der AGB den ich zuerst eingebaut hatte, hat die Temperaturen nicht wirklich gesenkt, entgegen anderslautender Modberichte die es im Internet gibt.... ich sag mal so vielleicht 1 Grad... höchstens
Der Zweite Radi war aber eine halbe Offenbarung, der macht bestimmt mal so ( je nach Lamellendichte, Dicke und Lüftergeschwindigkeit) 4-5 Grad aus... eher mehr, weil er ja bei mir direkt an der Frischluftzufuhr hängt  ( die Aussparung und die Schraublöcher musst ich aber leider selbst ins Case hacken)

Noch mehr Fragen?


----------



## Tequilaomega (23. Mai 2011)

Mal was wegen den Lüftern...

gerade mal verschieden Einbauweisen und Lüfterprobiert. 

Fatzit: Man muss nur ordentlich Luft durch pushen, alles was raus kommt ist eh nur warme Luft  Scherz am Rande...

Was die Lautstärke verursacht ist eigtl der Lüfter der "saugt" hier kann man auch einen Leistungsschwachen nehmen da dieser nur Minimal die warme Luft zwischen Radi und Gehäusewand abführt. Wenn hier ein stärkere od schneller drehender sitzt bleiben die Temp. gleich. Habe erstmal beide Original Lüfter zum "pushen" aufeinander geschraubt. Alle übergänge mal abgeklebt. Siehe da mit knapp 1000rpm gleiche Temps wie zuvor mit 1800rpm Geräuschpegel stark reduziert. Geht in Richtung Silent Pc, da macht momentan der 240mm Lüfter @ 600rpm in der Gehäusefront mehr Wirbel als die H70 im Deckel montiert. 

Ach ja auf der Oberseite "saugt" ein Be Quiet SW Pure @ 1000rpm kaum hörbar. 

Wegen Mod bin mir da gerade nicht so sicher ob es sich lohnt. Auf ne richtige Wakü umsteign wohl mehr Sinn. 

@Takei Naodar wie lang läuft den dein Mod schon?


----------



## Takei Naodar (23. Mai 2011)

Seit der ersten Mdifikation dürften es wohl 6-8Wochen sein....

Soweit ich rausfinden konnte, treten Defekte vor allem auf, wenn beim Befüllen geschlampt wurde und die Pumpe >10Sek trocken oder >1min halbtrocken lief....
Wir hatten mal einen Fall hier im Forum, Links sind hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...air-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html#post3004925

In diesem Fall war das ein kleiner Elektronikdefekt, der anscheinend deswegen auftrat, weil die Pumpe kurzzeitig trocken lief und daher viel zu hohe Drehzahlen erreichte.... betreibt mal nen Lüfter im Vakuum .... dürfte den selben Effekt haben.


----------



## Tequilaomega (24. Mai 2011)

Ja, das hatte ich auch schon gelesen. 

Muss mein System fürn Sommer noch fit machen. Denke wenn man die richtige Kühlflüssigkeit mit genug Schmierung verwendet, sollte so ein Mod auch das ein oder andere Jaar lang halten. 

Wie siehts eigtl aus wenn der Ausgleichbehälter zb. 1L Flüssigkeit speichert, bringt das Vorteile? Was den schnellen Temp. anstieg etwas ausgleichen sollte. 
Wenn es länger auf Last läuft is mir bewusst das nur ein größerer Radi hilft.


----------



## Takei Naodar (24. Mai 2011)

Wie du es dir schon denken konntest, ist die Temperaturanstiegskurve nur etwas in die Länge gezogen.... ansonsten bleibt eigentlich alles wie vorher...
AGB sollte man meiner Meinung nach am besten sofort mit nem 2ten Radi nachrüsten..... ansonsten is das ziemlich rausgeschmissenes Geld ohne wirklichen Vorteil....


----------



## Tequilaomega (26. Mai 2011)

Hab mit dem gestrigen Abend und extremen Raumtemperaturen beschlossen ne Komplett Wakü muss her. 
Radiator plane ich sogar auserhalb des Raum´s also angrenzenden Balkon zuverfrachten. 

Frage ob die Pumpe da auch grob 3m hin&zurück extra Weg pumpen kann?
Denk mal die H70 Pumpe wird das auf dauer nicht mit machen. 

Wär mir aber egal weil momentan die günstigste Lösung & Ich sonst zuwenig oft etwas zu basteln hätte. 

Kann man eigtl die H70 in Richtung Antec H20 920 Modden was die Steuerung via USB angeht ? 

Auf den Bildern siehts ja so aus das nur die Drehzahl und Spannung ins USB eingeschleift wird. 

Kenn mich da leider nicht gut aus nur mal so als Anregung.


----------

